# Gotta get that snow off the roof!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been in this house for........well, since 1980. Shoveled this old roof so many times and removed so much ice, I couldn't even begin to tell you! But I have never quite seen this as extreme as this just yet until this morning. Our ceilings are 9 foot. Snapped these photos for your amusement! Enjoy!


----------



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, nice shots ! With that pitch it looks like the metal roof is taking care of itself. Great looking place !


----------



## TeamGreen (May 18, 2009)

Nice pictures.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice pictures. Does the DirecTv get good reception the overhang in front of it?


----------

